# FreeBSD 9  odd message during startup



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

Please see below the "Previously known as" items. What does that mean? 

Is this something that can be fixed...this is clean FreeBSD 9 install!


```
office# dmesg | grep ada
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST31000520AS CC32> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST31000520AS CC32> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
```

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

It's because of the shift towards cam(3). In this transit period the 'new' ada devices will also be registered using their 'old' ad names.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Tony,

Read the release notes, Section 3.2.3

Link: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308


----------



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

This system has two drives in a zfs mirror pool...should I use glabel on these drives or leave things as they are?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

At the very least edit your /etc/fstab and replace any of the 'old' ad names with the corresponding ada name.


----------



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

mrtonyg said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> This system has two drives in a zfs mirror pool...should I use glabel on these drives or leave things as they are?



If this is a new clean install I would highly recommend the use of labels. See gpart(8)() for more details.


----------



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

I used labels for my system drive...do I need to use gpart and labels on the ZFS pool drives?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

If you use ZFS there's probably nothing to change. But I did use labels when I created the filesystems.


```
dice@williscorto:~>zpool status -v
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME               STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot              ONLINE       0     0     0
          gpt/corto-zroot  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

I see...I didn't know you could use labels on zfs!

Thanks!


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

mrtonyg said:
			
		

> I used labels for my system drive...do I need to use gpart and labels on the ZFS pool drives?



Labels are good for 2 reasons mainly. 

First, you don't reference a device directly, therefore even if you change the controller and your device is now ada2 instead of ada1, you will still be able to access it. 

Second, if you loose a drive, having labeled that drive literally, prevents you from replacing the wrong one! This especially cool for large raidz pools.


----------



## mrtonyg (Jan 30, 2012)

Got it...it's all slowly making sense!


----------

